# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  جدیدترین خبر تاثیر معدل (10اسفند)از خبرگزاری خانه ملت

## alireza.mer30

*سلب حق رأی از رئیس دانشگاه آزاد در شورای سنجش و پذیرش/ تلاش مجلس برای اصلاح قانون اعمال معدل در کنکور*عضو  کمیسیون آموزش مجلس درخصوص بخشی‌از قانون که به‌علت تضییع حق برخی  ازداوطلبان کنکورکارشناسی دانشگاه ازسوی دیوان عدالت اداری ملغی شده‌بود  گفت: طرح سنجش‌وپذیرش دربخش نحوه ورود داوطلبان به‌دوره‌های کارشناسی  دانشگاه اصلاح می‌شود.
بوالقاسم  خسروی سهل آبادی در گفت و گو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت به تشریح جلسه  امروز (دوشنبه، 10 اسفندماه) کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی  پرداخت و گفت: طرح سنجش و پذیرش که از سوی شورای نگهبان برای اصلاحاتی  اعاده شده بود طی این جلسه مورد بررسی قرار گرفت و ایرادات آن برطرف شد.نماینده مردم تربت حیدریه،  مه‌ولات و زاوه در مجلس شورای اسلامی در خصوص ایراداتی که شورای نگهبان به  طرح سنجش و پذیرش گرفته بود، توضیح داد: ایراد این شورا از آن لحاظ بود که  شورای سنجش و پذیرش یک شورای حاکمیتی است و از آنجایی که دانشگاه آزاد یک  دانشگاه غیردولتی است، رئیس این دانشگاه نباید حق رأی داشته باشد که  کمیسیون این مورد را در طرح اصلاح کرد و حق رأی را از رئیس دانشگاه آزاد  اسلامی گرفت.وی ادامه داد: از سوی دیگر  شورای نگهبان خواسته بود این قانون به نحوی نگارش شود که به علت حضور اعضای  غیردولتی در شورای سنجش و پذیرش، در این شورا مقرراتی وضع نشود.
خسروی  سهل آبادی در ادامه تصریح کرد: از سوی دیگر مقرر شد در طرح سنجش و پذیرش،  تصمیم گیری این شورا در چارچوب نظام جمهوری اسلامی ایران قید شود که به  نوبه خود مهم است.*تلاش مجلس برای بازگرداندن نظر  دیوان عدالت اداری درخصوص اعمال معدل در کنکور*وی به دستور کار پایانی این  جلسه مبنی بر اشکالی که اخیرا دیوان عدالت اداری به طرح سنجش و پذیرش در  بخش پذیرش دانشجوی کارشناسی گرفته و این قانون را ملغی اعلام کرده بود،  اشاره و خاطرنشان کرد: در کمیسیون پیرامون ایرادات این قانون که منجر به  تضییع حق بخشی از داوطلبان حضور در دوره کارشناسی دانشگاه‌ها شده بود با  حضور کارشناسان مربوطه بحث و بررسی شد تا ببینیم آیا قانون مشکل داشته یا  ایراد از نحوه نامناسب اجرای آن بوده است.عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات  مجلس شورای اسلامی در پایان تصریح کرد: در نهایت تصمیمی که با کارشناسان  مربوطه گرفته شد این بود که به منظور تأمین نظر دیوان عدالت اداری برای  بازگشت از تصمیم خود نسبت به ملغی کردن قانون سنجش و پذیرش، بخش هایی از  این قانون که باعث تضییع حق برخی از داوطلبان حضور در دوره‌های کارشناسی  دانشگاه‌ها می‌شد اصلاح شود./پایان پیام

----------


## shima1372

بدبخت شدم

----------


## NilouMH

ینی چی آیا؟

فرستاده شده از SM-P601ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

خب هنوزم که هیچی مشخص نیست  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## alireza.mer30

دوستان میتونید با سامانه تلفنی 132 مجلس تماس بگیریدد و در مورد رای مجلس و زمان پاسخ مجلس با خبر بشید.

----------


## saj8jad

> فک کنم مشخصه! 
> خوب گفته سعی میکنیم نظر دیوان رو برگردونیم. البته این برداشته منه و دقیق نیست


عجب!  :Yahoo (100): 
مگه کشکه که نظر دیوان عدالت رو برگردونن ، دیوان عدالت بعد از 2 سال بررسی و تحقیق این حکم رو صادر کرده

----------


## alireza.mer30

8mit8 راست میگه فک نکنم همچین اقدامی بتونن انجام بدن
خدا کنه 25 درصد تاثیر معدل برای کنکور 95 نباشه ای خداااااااااااااااا ........

----------


## quf

آقا من اینو از سایت دیوان عدالت پرسیدم البته دو هفته پیش بود

----------


## alireza.mer30

دوستان عبارت(کان لم یکن ):یعنی لغو شده ، بی اثر .....
پس یا این حساب فک کنم نظر مجلس هم مبنی بر باطل بودن این بند از قانونه...


> آقا من اینو از سایت دیوان عدالت پرسیدم البته دو هفته پیش بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان این یعنی معدل پر شده دقت کنید مصاحبه عضو کمیسیون رو

----------


## alireza.mer30

> آقا من اینو از سایت دیوان عدالت پرسیدم البته دو هفته پیش بود


دمت گرم من میخواستم فردا زنگ بزنم به 132 که شما زحمتش رو کشیدی...

----------


## hamed_habibi

​میگه واسه اینکه حق داوطالب تضییع نشه میخوایم قانون رو عوض کنیم خب حتما تاثیر + میشه یا فرصت جبران

----------


## quf

> ​میگه واسه اینکه حق داوطالب تضییع نشه میخوایم قانون رو عوض کنیم خب حتما تاثیر + میشه یا فرصت جبران


یه احتمال زیاد + میشه

----------


## saj8jad

> *سلب حق رأی از رئیس دانشگاه آزاد در شورای سنجش و پذیرش/ تلاش مجلس برای اصلاح قانون اعمال معدل در کنکور*
> 
> عضو  کمیسیون آموزش مجلس درخصوص بخشی‌از قانون که به‌علت تضییع حق برخی  ازداوطلبان کنکورکارشناسی دانشگاه ازسوی دیوان عدالت اداری ملغی شده‌بود  گفت: طرح سنجش‌وپذیرش دربخش نحوه ورود داوطلبان به‌دوره‌های کارشناسی  دانشگاه اصلاح می‌شود.
> بوالقاسم  خسروی سهل آبادی در گفت و گو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت به تشریح جلسه  امروز (دوشنبه، 10 اسفندماه) کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی  پرداخت و گفت: طرح سنجش و پذیرش که از سوی شورای نگهبان برای اصلاحاتی  اعاده شده بود طی این جلسه مورد بررسی قرار گرفت و ایرادات آن برطرف شد.نماینده مردم تربت حیدریه،  مه‌ولات و زاوه در مجلس شورای اسلامی در خصوص ایراداتی که شورای نگهبان به  طرح سنجش و پذیرش گرفته بود، توضیح داد: ایراد این شورا از آن لحاظ بود که  شورای سنجش و پذیرش یک شورای حاکمیتی است و از آنجایی که دانشگاه آزاد یک  دانشگاه غیردولتی است، رئیس این دانشگاه نباید حق رأی داشته باشد که  کمیسیون این مورد را در طرح اصلاح کرد و حق رأی را از رئیس دانشگاه آزاد  اسلامی گرفت.وی ادامه داد: از سوی دیگر  شورای نگهبان خواسته بود این قانون به نحوی نگارش شود که به علت حضور اعضای  غیردولتی در شورای سنجش و پذیرش، در این شورا مقرراتی وضع نشود.
> خسروی  سهل آبادی در ادامه تصریح کرد: از سوی دیگر مقرر شد در طرح سنجش و پذیرش،  تصمیم گیری این شورا در چارچوب نظام جمهوری اسلامی ایران قید شود که به  نوبه خود مهم است.تلاش مجلس برای بازگرداندن نظر  دیوان عدالت اداری درخصوص اعمال معدل در کنکور وی به دستور کار پایانی این  جلسه مبنی بر اشکالی که اخیرا دیوان عدالت اداری به طرح سنجش و پذیرش در  بخش پذیرش دانشجوی کارشناسی گرفته و این قانون را ملغی اعلام کرده بود،  اشاره و خاطرنشان کرد: *در کمیسیون پیرامون ایرادات این قانون که منجر به  تضییع حق بخشی از داوطلبان حضور در دوره کارشناسی دانشگاه‌ها شده بود با  حضور کارشناسان مربوطه بحث و بررسی شد تا ببینیم آیا قانون مشکل داشته یا  ایراد از نحوه نامناسب اجرای آن بوده است*.عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات  مجلس شورای اسلامی در پایان تصریح کرد: *در نهایت تصمیمی که با کارشناسان  مربوطه گرفته شد این بود که به منظور تأمین نظر دیوان عدالت اداری برای  بازگشت از تصمیم خود نسبت به ملغی کردن قانون سنجش و پذیرش، بخش هایی از  این قانون که باعث تضییع حق برخی از داوطلبان حضور در دوره‌های کارشناسی  دانشگاه‌ها می‌شد اصلاح شود.*/پایان پیام



ببینین دوستان ایشون اومده میگه ما یه بررسی هایی کردیم ببینیم *مشکل از خود قانون هستش* یا *مشکل از نحوه نامناسب اجرای این قانون بوده* که دیوان عدالت این قانون رو ابطال کرده

بعد اومده گفته ما *به منظور تأمین نظر دیوان عدالت اداری* (یعنی جلب نظر دیوان عدالت اداری) تصمیمی گرفته ایم که *حق داوطلبان هم تضییع نشه* و *دیوان هم قبول کنه* و از رأی خودش کوتاه بیاد

با توجه به این گفته ها ؛ 
در *بدترین* حالت تاثیر معدل مثبت هستش و در *بهترین* حالت تاثیر برداشته و حذف میشه
*یعنی دیگه تاثیر مستقیمی در کار نخواهد بود*  :Y (605):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> خب هنوزم که هیچی مشخص نیست


سجاد به قول خودت هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان ایشون گفتن واسه تامین رای دیوان کری میکنیم حق داوطلب ها ضایع نشه بزن دستو...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_خب احتمالن مثبته_

----------


## fafa.Mmr

دوستان تاپیک داره کم کم شلوغ میشه حواستون باشه زیر پا له نشین از اسپمر هم بپرهیزید تا ما شرمنده تیم مدیریت نشویم باتشکر!!!!!

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان این بنده خدا میگه ما یه بررسی هایی کردیم ببینیم *مشکل از خود قانون هستش* یا *مشکل از نحوه نامناسب اجرای این قانون بوده* که دیوان عدالت این قانون رو ابطال کرده

همه ما میدونیم که مشکل *از نحوه اشتباه و نادرست اجرای این قانون هستش* نه *خود قانون مصوب مجلس* ، پس خود قانون مشکلی نداره که نیازی به اصلاح داشته باشه

مشکل اینکه آموزش و پرورش باید امتحانات اول و دوم متوسطه رو هم بصورت نهایی برگزار کنه تا مطابق قانون مجلس که میگه باید سوابق *دوره متوسطه (اول،دوم،سوم)* + *دوره پیش دانشگاهی*  بشه سوابق تحصیلی رو در کنکور تاثیر داد چون ما کنکور های سوابق اول و دوم متوسطمون نهایی برگزار نشده مشمول این قانون نمیشیم ، اینجاست که نباید اصلا سوابق ما رو در کنکور تاثیر بدن ، حالا به احتمال ضعیف بیان یه بند و تبصره ای بزنن که بتونن سوابق ما رو *به صورت تاثیر مثبت* اعمال کنن که باز دیوان عدالت اداری به سازمان سنجش گیر میده و نمیذاره که این کار رو بکنن  :Yahoo (4): 

 بعد این بنده خدا در ادامه اومده گفته ما *به منظور تأمین نظر دیوان عدالت اداری* (یعنی جلب نظر دیوان عدالت اداری) تصمیمی گرفته ایم که *حق داوطلبان هم تضییع نشه* و *دیوان هم قبول کنه* و از رأی خودش کوتاه بیاد

خب دیوان هم قاطعانه گفته : باید کنکور 95 مطابق رأی دیوان برگزار بشه ، پس با توجه به این گفته ها نتیجه میگیریم ؛

در *بدترین* حالت تاثیر معدل مثبت هستش 
 در *بهترین* حالت تاثیر برداشته و حذف میشه
*به عبارتی دیگه تاثیر مستقیمی در کار نخواهد بود*  :Y (591):

----------


## Dj.ALI



----------


## hamed_habibi

علی دیدی 


>

----------


## Dj.ALI

> علی دیدی

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان این بدبخت با زبان خوش گفت مثبته...برید بخونید

----------


## ata.beheshti

بابام گفت دیوان عدالت اداری اگه رای صادر کنه حتی شخص رهبری هم نمیتونه رای رو برگردونه چون این تشکیلات همشون قاضی های درجه یکن و اگر تصمیمی بگیرن تمامه...همه این گمانه زنی ها بی مورد هست و در بدترین شرایط ممکن تاثیر مثبته..درحالیکه باید کلا تاثیر برداشته بشه تا در صورت محیا شدن شرایط باز اجرا بشه

----------


## zn.d

ای خداااا
هر روز یه خوابی واسمون میبینن

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI



----------


## محمد امیر

شماره تماس دیوان 02151201-9  برای ارایه پیشنهاد و انتقاد نیز می توان متن مربوط را با الگوی زیربه شماره 500029 پیامک نمود:متن پیشنهاد یا انتقاد # 9 گام های آخر تا پیروزی :لطف کنید با احترام و خواهش و البته با دلیل و منطق از دیوان تقاضا کنید کوتاه نیاد.

----------


## محمد امیر

شماره تماس دیوان 02151201 0215120202151203 02151204 02151205 02151206 02151207 02151208 02151209  برای ارایه پیشنهاد و انتقاد نیز می توان متن مربوط را با الگوی زیربه شماره 500029 پیامک نمود:متن پیشنهاد یا انتقاد # 9 گام های آخر تا پیروزی :لطف کنید با احترام و خواهش و البته با دلیل و منطق از دیوان تقاضا کنید کوتاه نیاد.

----------


## NaKayama

> بابام گفت دیوان عدالت اداری اگه رای صادر کنه حتی شخص رهبری هم نمیتونه رای رو برگردونه چون این تشکیلات همشون قاضی های درجه یکن و اگر تصمیمی بگیرن تمامه...همه این گمانه زنی ها بی مورد هست و در بدترین شرایط ممکن تاثیر مثبته..درحالیکه باید کلا تاثیر برداشته بشه تا در صورت محیا شدن شرایط باز اجرا بشه


*رهبر میتونه کلا اعضای دیوان عدالت اداریرو بفرسته تو معدن کار کنن...
اگر شانس بیارین امسال معدل کلا حذفه...شانس نیارین سال بعد حذفه...*

----------


## ehsan7777777

> بابام گفت دیوان عدالت اداری اگه رای صادر کنه حتی شخص رهبری هم نمیتونه رای رو برگردونه چون این تشکیلات همشون قاضی های درجه یکن و اگر تصمیمی بگیرن تمامه...همه این گمانه زنی ها بی مورد هست و در بدترین شرایط ممکن تاثیر مثبته..درحالیکه باید کلا تاثیر برداشته بشه تا در صورت محیا شدن شرایط باز اجرا بشه


به نظرم منم تاثیر رو در بدترین حالت مثبت می کنن ....

ولی در مورد اینکه گفتی رای دیوان عدالت اداری لازم الاجرا هست ، خیلی باهات موافق نیستم...آخه همین چند وقت پیش بود که رییس دیوان عدالت اداری اعلام کرد که گرفتن حق فنی داروخانه ها بابت نسخه پیچیدن از مردم ، غیر قانونی هست و این کار نباید انجام بشه...
ولی در کمال تعجب وزارت بهداشت با کمال پر رویی اومد و اعلام کرد باشه ما حق فنی رو دیگه نمی گیریم ولی به جای اون ،داروسازا اجازه دارن حق "خدمات دارویی" رو از مردم بگیرن...
یعنی اومدن فقط اسم اون رو عوض کردن و گفتن که این کار از اختیارات وزارت بهداشته ...و هنوز هم که هنوزه ، این پول توسط داروخانه ها البته به یه اسم دیگه داره از مردم گرفته می شه (که البته در بعضی از موارد واقعا پول زور هست که می گیرن چون مشاوره دارویی خاصی که به مردم نمی دن...)
تمام این صغری کبری چیدنا واسه این بود که بگم حتی روی حرف دیوان عدالت اداری هم میشه انقورت آورد ولی باید راهشو پیدا کنن...
*در ضمن یادمون نره که اینجا ایرانه و در هر لحظه باید خودمون واسه شنیدن هر خبری آماده کنیم ...
*فقط تعجب من از اینه که چرا خیلیامون هنوز این جمله ی بالا رو باور نداریم...!!! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*قشنگ بخونید:*
عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات  مجلس  شورای اسلامی در پایان تصریح کرد: در نهایت تصمیمی که با کارشناسان  مربوطه  گرفته شد این بود که به منظور *تأمین نظر دیوان عدالت اداری برای  بازگشت  از تصمیم خود* نسبت به ملغی کردن قانون سنجش و پذیرش، *بخش هایی از  این  قانون* که باعث تضییع حق برخی از داوطلبان حضور در دوره‌های کارشناسی   دانشگاه‌ها می‌شد *اصلاح شود.
یعنی همون بندی که سبب اجهاف حق در دانش آموز میشه رو اصطلاح می کنن.
*بعدشم این طرف اصلا مشکل داشته انگار!! دیوان 1 بند رو ایراد گرفته نه کل قانون رو (بهرحال جا داره از این نمایندگان شخیص و باسواد کمسیون آموزش کمال تشکر و قدردانی رو کنیم!!)

----------


## farhadcr72

مگ نگفته قانون اصلاح میکنیم؟
اگ اومد قانون تغییر داد ب این صورت ک فعلا سوم و پیش تاثیر داشته باشن و پایه دیگه تدریجا اضافه شه چ خاکی سرمون بریزیم؟
ازین شیادا هرکاری برمیاد
ایشا برداشته شه

----------


## elm10

دوستان خوشش بین باشید حتما این نماینده ها تو فک و فامیل هاشون پشت کنکوری زیاد دارن!!!
احتمالا میخوان حقی ضایع نشه و تاثیر مثبت رو بذارن.
ولی اینا اگر بخوان کاری کنند باید تا زمان مهلت ویرایش انتخاب رشته کارهاشون رو انجام بدن وگرنه اونایی که به امید برداشته شدن این قانون تصمیم گرفتند ترمیم معدل در خرداد انجام ندن حقشون ضایع میشه. اگر کسی اینجا اینطوریه بهتره نگران باشه.

----------


## elm10

ببینید این مجلسی ها چه رویی دارن که علنا میگن تاثیر مثبت باقی میمونه ولی بحث سر تاثیر منفیش هست!!!!

خبرگزاری خانه ملت :: تعیین تکلیف مجلس برای تأثیر 25درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور، پس از برگزاری انتخابات

----------


## lili96666

بآلاخره چی شد؟

----------


## bbehzad

هیچی قانون اصلاح میشه همتون سرکارید.چیزی که شورای نگهبان تصویب کرده به سادگی ملغی نمیشه

----------


## idealist

> هیچی قانون اصلاح میشه همتون سرکارید.چیزی که شورای نگهبان تصویب کرده به سادگی ملغی نمیشه


*کسی نمیخاد قانون تغییر کنه ، ما فقط میخایم نوع اعمال تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بصورت مثبت باشه ، اصلا نیاز نیست تو قانون دست ببرن فقط کافیه نحوه اجراش رو عوض کنن. تو قانون به هیچ وجه کلمه تاثیر قطعی نیومده بنابراین هیچ مشکل قانونی از این نظر وجود نداره. کما اینکه گزارش کارشناسی مرکز پژوهش های مجلس تاکید داره بر روی اعمال  سوابق بصورت مثبت.*

----------


## محمد امیر

پیام دادن به نماینده های کمیسیون آموزش را ادامه دهید .هرچه موج اعتراض بیشتر شود به پیروزی نزدیکتر میشویم.    یاعلی

----------


## bvb09

آقا یکی درست بگه چی شد تهش.... نامردیه تاثیر معدل حذف بشه... من خودمو کشتم تا معدلم خوب بشه!!!

----------


## محمد امیر

هیچ چی نشد. معدل سایید به الک. معدل پر .معدل بی معدل . دیگه معدل بالاها نمیتونند با درصد های کم پزشکی بیارن ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه

----------


## m.l.s

> هیچی قانون اصلاح میشه همتون سرکارید.چیزی که شورای نگهبان تصویب کرده به سادگی ملغی نمیشه



*آقا بهزاد عزیز

قرار نیست چیزی عوض بشه !!!

فقط قانون درست اجرا نشده و قراره درست شه ...*

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان بخدا مثبت شده زنگ زدم با نماینده شهرمون کرج اقای کولیوند...رای دیوان لازم اجراس...

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 50740

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا مثبت میشه کامل برداشته نمیشه_

----------


## reza_m.d.d

دوستان یکی خلاصه ی این پنج صفحع رو بگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_خلاصشو بالا گفتم احتمال قوی مثبت میشه_

----------


## محمد امیر

توجههههههههههههههههه: بچه ها فردا دکتر هامون سبطی با نماینده ها جلسه داره. دعا کنید بتونه نماینده ها رو  مجاب به ابطال تاثیر معدل بکنه. همه با هم امشب دعا کنید و هر کس 100 صلوات نذر کنه که ان شاالله فردا همه چیز ختم بخیر شه.باور کنید دعای دسته جمعی خیلی موثر است.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_از کجا میدونی جلسه داره؟؟_

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان یکی خلاصه ی این پنج صفحع رو بگه


خلاصه خبر میشه اینکه ؛

این بنده خدا میگه ما یه بررسی هایی کردیم ببینیم *مشکل از خود قانون هستش* یا *مشکل از نحوه نامناسب اجرای این قانون بوده* که دیوان عدالت این بند قانون (تاثیر 25 درصدی سوابق) رو ابطال کرده

همه ما میدونیم که مشکل *از نحوه اشتباه و نادرست اجرای این قانون هستش* نه *خود قانون مصوب مجلس* ، پس خود قانون مشکلی نداره که نیازی به اصلاح داشته باشه

مشکل اینکه آموزش و پرورش باید امتحانات اول و دوم متوسطه رو هم بصورت نهایی برگزار کنه تا مطابق قانون مجلس که میگه باید سوابق *دوره متوسطه (اول،دوم،سوم)* + *دوره پیش دانشگاهی* بشه سوابق تحصیلی رو در کنکور تاثیر داد چون ما کنکور های سوابق اول و دوم متوسطمون نهایی برگزار نشده مشمول این قانون نمیشیم ، اینجاست که نباید اصلا سوابق ما رو در کنکور تاثیر بدن ، حالا به احتمال ضعیف بیان یه بند و تبصره ای بزنن که بتونن سوابق ما رو *به صورت تاثیر مثبت* اعمال کنن که باز دیوان عدالت اداری به سازمان سنجش گیر میده و نمیذاره که این کار رو بکنن  :Yahoo (4): 

بعد این بنده خدا در ادامه اومده گفته ما *به منظور تأمین نظر دیوان عدالت اداری* (یعنی جلب نظر دیوان عدالت اداری) تصمیمی گرفته ایم که *حق داوطلبان هم تضییع نشه* و *دیوان هم قبول کنه* و از رأی خودش کوتاه بیاد

خب دیوان هم قاطعانه گفته : باید کنکور 95 مطابق رأی دیوان برگزار بشه ، پس با توجه به این گفته ها نتیجه میگیریم ؛

در *بدترین* حالت تاثیر معدل مثبت هستش 
در *بهترین* حالت تاثیر برداشته و حذف میشه
*به عبارتی دیگه تاثیر مستقیمی در کار نخواهد بود*  :Y (591):

----------


## saj8jad

> _از کجا میدونی جلسه داره؟؟_


خود سایت نشر دریافت گفت که *فردا 12 اسفندماه* جناب سبطی با مجلسی ها جلسه دارن

----------


## khaan

رای دیوان این نبوده که تاثیر معدل بی عدالتی هست و کارشناسی نشده و غلطه. بلکه نحوه اجرای قانون رو قبول نکرده و یکی از بندها رو ملغی کرده. اگه قانونگذار (مجلس) خودش بگه که نحوه اجرای قانون درست هست اونموقع رای دیوان عدالت اداری خودبخود بی اثر میشه. 
ما در صورتی از *گزینه های روی میز* استفاده خواهیم کرد که سازمان سنجش از روی سلیقه و برخلاف قانون بخواد تاثیر معدل رو اعمال کنه.

----------


## m.l.s

> رای دیوان این نبوده که تاثیر معدل بی عدالتی هست و کارشناسی نشده و غلطه. بلکه نحوه اجرای قانون رو قبول نکرده و یکی از بندها رو ملغی کرده. اگه قانونگذار (مجلس) خودش بگه که نحوه اجرای قانون درست هست اونموقع رای دیوان عدالت اداری خودبخود بی اثر میشه. 
> ما در صورتی از *گزینه های روی میز* استفاده خواهیم کرد که سازمان سنجش از روی سلیقه و برخلاف قانون بخواد تاثیر معدل رو اعمال کنه.


*
مگه الکیه که بگن ؟؟

باید اثبات کنن*

----------


## bbehzad

چیو اثبات کنن مرجع قانون گزاریو یه مملکتو دست کم گرفتید برادر خان حرفش کاملا درسته بچه ها دوس دارن این قانون برداشته شه ولی لغو یه قانون کلی پروسه داره

----------


## m.l.s

> چیو اثبات کنن مرجع قانون گزاریو یه مملکتو دست کم گرفتید برادر خان حرفش کاملا درسته بچه ها دوس دارن این قانون برداشته شه ولی لغو یه قانون کلی پروسه داره


*چجوری برات توضیح بدیم که قانون قرار نیست لغو بشه ؟؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> چیو اثبات کنن مرجع قانون گزاریو یه مملکتو دست کم گرفتید برادر خان حرفش کاملا درسته بچه ها دوس دارن این قانون برداشته شه ولی لغو یه قانون کلی پروسه داره


داداش گلم مشکل از قانون مصوب مجلس نیست که قرار باشه قانون رو لغو کنن ، بلکه مشکل از نحوه اجرای قانون هستش چون مقدمات اجرای قانون فراهم نبوده و ...

قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو میگه برای تاثیر دادن سوابق تحصیلی باید امتحانات دوره متوسطه(اول،دوم،سوم) و دوره پیش دانشگاهی به صورت سراسری (نهایی) برگزار بشه تا اونوقت سوابق رو در کنکور تاثیر بدن 

خب سازمان سنجش اومده فقط سوابق سوم متوسطه رو در کنکور گذشته 93 و 94 و سوابق پیش دانشگاهی اونم فقط 4 درس از 8 درس یعنی به طور ناقص از امسال 95 گفته میخوام اعمال کنم که این خودش خلاف قانونه

قانون جای خودش هست ولی تا زمانی که شرایط برگزاری امتحانات نهایی دوره متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی به طور کامل مهیا نشه نباید سوابق تاثیر داده بشه چون خلاف قانون مصوب مجلسه ، حرف دیوان عدالت هم همینه ...

----------


## m.jafari1990

ایشالا که تاثیر قطعی میدن براش نگران نباشید d:

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا چرا خودتونو اذیت میکنید خود این یارو که خیلی حال میکنه با تاثیرمعدل گفته یکارس میکنیم که هم دیوان عالی راضی باش هم حق کسی ضایع نشه_

----------


## farhadcr72

اون روز ک تاثیر +شد یا برداشته شد این hamed96وm.jafari1990این جا ببینم خوش است
حیف ک ارزش فش خوردن ندارین وگرن حالیتون میکردم
کسی ک شبانه روز اینجا پلاسه معلوم چی میش نتیجش
مرداد قیافتون دیدنی خواهد بود

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_دوست عزیز من که گفتم تاثیر مثبت میشه در ضمن من کنکوری نیستم و جز تلف شدگان کنکورم با معدل۱۱.۷۵ الانم شیمی میخونم_

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_از ماکه گذشته انشالا واسه بقیه مثبت بشه که مورد ظلم واقع نشین چون واقعا معدل تاثیر گذار هست_

----------


## mpaarshin

بازم هیچی معلوم نیست اصلا
احتمال اینکه قطعی بمونه زیاده البته نمیشه پیش بینی کرد چه فکری میخوان بکنن شاید بیان جبرانی بزارن ولی تاثیر رو برنمیدارن
شورای نگهبان از دیوان خیلی بالاتره فکر نکنم الکی قانونش البته اون بند از قانونش لغو شه
بازم معلوم نیست ما که داریم عین چی میخونیم امیدوارم به حقمون برسیم هرچند اینجا همیشه حق ها پایمال میشه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

شماره آقای خسروی : ۰۹۳۷۳۴۵۶۷۹۰
دوستان زنگ بزنید ازش بخواید بقیه رو هم مجاب کنه که این حکم شورا اجرا بشه

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_انشالا که مثبت بشه حق ب حق دار برسه_

----------


## Shayan.m

سلام.....بچه ها من یادمه زمان دولت اقای ااحمدی نژاد دیوان عدالت رای به برکناری یکی از وزرا ( فکر کتم وزیر تعاون ) داد ولی احمدی نژاد اون رو برکنار نکرد که مجلس ورود کرد و به بهانه رای دیوان عدالت اون وزیرو استیضاح کرد و برکنارش کرد در حالیکه خود مجلس بهش رای اعتماد داده بود......حالا مجلس نمی تونه بیاد و در رابطهبا تاثیر معدل خلاف رای دیوان عمل کنه
بچه ها به نظرم آرا دیوان عدالت حتما اجرایی میشه چون تعداد زیادی قاضی درجه یک این آرا رو صادر میکنن

----------


## پویا دقتی

با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

تحت هیچ شرایطی تاثیر مستقیم رو قبول نکنین ....... همون طور که خدا همواره راه توبه رو باز گذاشته

----------


## lili96666

راه توبه :Yahoo (4): خخخ

----------


## hamed_habibi

​چه ها بخدا به روح بابام مثبت میمونه میدونم ...انقدر استدلال نکنید..

----------


## negar~

حالم دیگه داره بهم میخوره 
تو مملکت ما مدیر و مسئول و وکیل و وزیر هر کدوم شب یه خواب میبینه صب پامیشه قانون میذاره  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 50796

----------


## maryam.23

طرف اشک ریختو جوابتو داد  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Dj.ALI

امروز بعد از ظهر جلسه ی دکتر سبطی با نمایندگان مجلس و کمیسیون اموزش...امیدوارم که واقعا دکتر سبطی از حق بچه ها دفاع کنن و جوری نماینده ها رو قانع کنن که تاثیرو کامل بردارن...چون من چشمم زیاد اب نمیخوره از دکتر سبطی چون که درسته خودشون میگن که من مخالف تاثیرم ولی همیشه موضع گیری هایی که انجام میده به نفع دانش اموزای درس خون و معدل بالا هست....یعنی خداوکیلی من هر اتفاقی غیر از حذف یا تاثیر مثبت نداشتن معدل در کنکور بیفته از چشم دکتر سبطی میبینم :Yahoo (4):  چرا که جلسه ی امروز خیلی مهمه و یه جوری تعیین کننده...راحت میشه نماینده ها رو با دلایل منطقی قانع کرد که دست از لجاجت و نامردی بردارن...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> امروز بعد از ظهر جلسه ی دکتر سبطی با نمایندگان مجلس و کمیسیون اموزش...امیدوارم که واقعا دکتر سبطی از حق بچه ها دفاع کنن و جوری نماینده ها رو قانع کنن که تاثیرو کامل بردارن...چون من چشمم زیاد اب نمیخوره از دکتر سبطی چون که درسته خودشون میگن که من مخالف تاثیرم ولی همیشه موضع گیری هایی که انجام میده به نفع دانش اموزای درس خون و معدل بالا هست....یعنی خداوکیلی من هر اتفاقی غیر از حذف یا تاثیر مثبت نداشتن معدل در کنکور بیفته از چشم دکتر سبطی میبینم چرا که جلسه ی امروز خیلی مهمه و یه جوری تعیین کننده...راحت میشه نماینده ها رو با دلایل منطقی قانع کرد که دست از لجاجت و نامردی بردارن...


کلا از 100% 2% دانش اموز معدل بالا 19.5 نیستن  :Yahoo (2):  
این است عدالت ؟؟؟  :Y (711):  :Y (427):  :Y (461):  :Y (533):

----------


## Shayan.m

سلام بچه ها به سایت فار برید و در نظر سنجی  تاثیر معدل شرکت کنید ...قطعا نتیجه این نظر سنجی در جلسه اقای سبطی با نمایندگان منعکس خواهد شد ...بچه ها اگه میتونیددر همه کانال ها و سایت ها و پیج های کنکوری نظرسنجی فار رو منتشر کنید
انتشارات علمي فار

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان عزیز حتی بابای مجلسم بیاد رای دیوان اجرا خواهد شد....

----------


## Shayan.m

> ​دوستان عزیز حتی بابای مجلسم بیاد رای دیوان اجرا خواهد شد....


آقا حامد اینجا جمهوری اسلامی ایران است و .....

----------


## fafa.Mmr

من میدونم این تاپیک مثل تاپیک قبلی به400 صفحه میرسه و شما به نتیجه نمیرسین

----------


## hamed_habibi

مثبت میمونه..روحرفم حرف نزن..خخخ

----------


## m.l.s

> من میدونم این تاپیک مثل تاپیک قبلی به400 صفحه میرسه و شما به نتیجه نمیرسین


 :Yahoo (110): 

*نتیجه داده و خواهد داد ...

حالا میبینی به زودی*

----------


## LAZAR

فقط میخواستن مارو سال قبل نقره داغ کنن که موفق شدن
حالا که زحمت کشیدیم دوباره دیپلم گرفتیم میخوان تاثیرو بردارن
یعنی ادم نمیدونه با کدوم ساز برقصه

----------


## alirezakhaki

سلام
ته تهش چی شد ؟

----------

